# Lisa, is this what you call Double Coat?



## TLI

Gia's hair is SO thick!!! I can run my fingers through it. For awhile I thought I was sold a LC instead of a SC. :lol: Chance's is thick too, but Gia's, WAY thick!

If you have double coats, or questions about DC's, post them here.  LC, or SC.


----------



## LiMarChis

Yes, absolutely! Isn't she adorable? Love that "kiss" on her head. However, you, mommy, should be ashamed of yourself for posting that "blackmail" picture! Don't you know a Chi in the bath is like a naked baby picture? ROFLOL How humilating! She won't even look at the camera.  

Love your siggy and your babies are lovely, although I have to admit I'm partial to Jade. You have a beautiful family.


----------



## TLI

LiMarChis said:


> Yes, absolutely! Isn't she adorable? Love that "kiss" on her head. However, you, mommy, should be ashamed of yourself for posting that "blackmail" picture! Don't you know a Chi in the bath is like a naked baby picture? ROFLOL How humilating! She won't even look at the camera.
> 
> Love your siggy and your babies are lovely, although I have to admit I'm partial to Jade. You have a beautiful family.


Thank you so much! We think she's quite adorable too. :love7: She is such a little lover, as you can see. :wink: Kisses, kisses, kisses. Maybe that's why God gave her that "kiss" mark on her wee head. :lol: She really is an Angel!

I will have to make sure she doesn't see that "blackmail" pic.  She would never forgive me. It really shows all of her hair though, doesn't it! Some SC that is! :lol: She doesn't like her bath, and she really doesn't much like Mama's camera either. LOL

Thank you for the compliment on my siggy, and my sweet Angels! I love them all so dearly! They make my life a better place to be in. 

Jade is a doll! So sweet, and full of life! She has been an amazing little girl to watch grow. I had so many tell me she "wouldn't" make it, and thrive. But she's still showing everyone how "tough" she is! Her and Lexie don't have as thick of coats as Chance & Gia, but they are still fairly thick. They have a fair ruff, pants, and fairly thick tail. I wouldn't call their coats as "lush" as the other 2, though. 

I know I've said this, but I appreciate your wealth of knowledge!


----------



## LovesMyPups

TLI said:


>



Awww, puppy kisses! love love LOVE this picture!  Their fur sure is thick!


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI

where did you get this harness its adorable i love it!! Cami wants one


----------



## sandymaynard

Oh she is lovely! Love the dress! I love puppy kisses, I love the smell that puppy's have!


----------



## TLI

LovesMyPups said:


> Awww, puppy kisses! love love LOVE this picture!  Their fur sure is thick!


Thank you!!! 



ilovemychiCAMI said:


> where did you get this harness its adorable i love it!! Cami wants one


A friend of mine made it for me. I have about 25 of them. :lol: The ones I have or the ones I designed, so she gave me a copy of each of my designs. Her name is Kelly, absolutely WONDERFUL lady! Very talented! Her website is: www.parkavenuedogs.com

Cami will look like a doll in one!!! 



sandymaynard said:


> Oh she is lovely! Love the dress! I love puppy kisses, I love the smell that puppy's have!


Thank you!  I love puppy kisses too! She isn't a puppy though, she is over 2 years old. :lol: But I agree, puppy breath is so nice!!! I still call all 4 "puppies."


----------



## Bella Luna

TLI said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine made it for me. I have about 25 of them. :lol: The ones I have or the ones I designed, so she gave me a copy of each of my designs. Her name is Kelly, absolutely WONDERFUL lady! Very talented! Her website is: www.parkavenuedogs.com
> 
> Cami will look like a doll in one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I love puppy kisses too! She isn't a puppy though, she is over 2 years old. :lol: But I agree, puppy breath is so nice!!! I still call all 4 "puppies."


WOW!! I love those harnesses!!!
This one is adorable!
http://www.parkavenuedogs.com/inc/sdetail/6259


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

That is most definate a double coat as Lisa said  I love Gia shes a doll! I could never choose between your pack but she is erm ... i think my favourite  lol x


----------



## TLI

Bella Luna said:


> WOW!! I love those harnesses!!!
> This one is adorable!
> http://www.parkavenuedogs.com/inc/sdetail/6259


She has soooo many nice ones! I love her stuff! And she is such a genuine lady! The harnesses are very durable too. Gorgeous, and secure. 

I will take a pic of all of mine and post them. 



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> That is most definate a double coat as Lisa said  I love Gia shes a doll! I could never choose between your pack but she is erm ... i think my favourite  lol x


Thank you!!  She is such a Gem! We adore her!


----------



## Bella Luna

TLI said:


> She has soooo many nice ones! I love her stuff! And she is such a genuine lady! The harnesses are very durable too. Gorgeous, and secure.
> 
> I will take a pic of all of mine and post them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!  She is such a Gem! We adore her!


PLEASE DO!! I have fallen in love with so many of them on there!! I wish I could make something like that!! Haha


----------



## thisbella

I love that puppy kiss pic too. Gia is so pretty. 

I'm so gonna start ordering from that web. lol. Fabulous designs


----------



## LiMarChis

TLI said:


> I know I've said this, but I appreciate your wealth of knowledge!


You're quite welcome. I'm happy to share anything I know. Life is all about learning...something we should do every day. I learned by others sharing with me and I try to do the same. It also helps me because in sharing with others, I'm able to learn new things too. We all have different life experiences so forums like this are a great blessing.

On a side note, while I love all the girls' outfits, I must admit that I'm most jealous of Chance's. Girls ALWAYS get cute stuff. It's sooo much harder to find darling outfits for boys, most especially the little ones. My Kota is just a tad over 2 pounds and finding clothes for him is a huge challenge. All the stuff I like the most is too big. Geesh! He's so little and single coated, he makes me cold in the winter. I try to dress him but he always gets out because nothing fits right. Urgh! Oh well, I'll keep trying. He gives me those looks because the show dogs don't wear clothes and he thinks he's "the man" but he tolerates it because he loves me.


----------



## 18453

OH Gia you are a little furry madam.. Ha ha ha omg i did more than humilate Daisy then as i posted a whole host of naked photos!!!!

Chance is my favourite.... and i'm not ashamed to admit it at all!! Chance we lub you over here coz you're a little Grandadchi for Daisy!!!!
xxx


----------



## svdreamer

Gonzo has a double coat sc. While the girls' coat is close to their bodies, I can ruffle Gonzo's and he has longer hair around his neck and chest. 
















Reggie has a wavy lc, not really sure if it is double coat or not, but it is quite long.


----------



## TLI

Bella Luna said:


> PLEASE DO!! I have fallen in love with so many of them on there!! I wish I could make something like that!! Haha


Here are most of our's.  She makes em' as small as 9" for the wee ones. I designed some to be a matching boy and girls. I just added bows to the girls. One was a horseshoe pattern, other was softball/baseballs. We both got real busy, so we stopped doing "my line." Her Son was training for the Olympics. We did "my line" for charity. 


























































thisbella said:


> I love that puppy kiss pic too. Gia is so pretty.
> 
> I'm so gonna start ordering from that web. lol. Fabulous designs


Thank you!  You'll love her work!!!


----------



## TLI

LiMarChis said:


> You're quite welcome. I'm happy to share anything I know. Life is all about learning...something we should do every day. I learned by others sharing with me and I try to do the same. It also helps me because in sharing with others, I'm able to learn new things too. We all have different life experiences so forums like this are a great blessing.
> 
> On a side note, while I love all the girls' outfits, I must admit that I'm most jealous of Chance's. Girls ALWAYS get cute stuff. It's sooo much harder to find darling outfits for boys, most especially the little ones. My Kota is just a tad over 2 pounds and finding clothes for him is a huge challenge. All the stuff I like the most is too big. Geesh! He's so little and single coated, he makes me cold in the winter. I try to dress him but he always gets out because nothing fits right. Urgh! Oh well, I'll keep trying. He gives me those looks because the show dogs don't wear clothes and he thinks he's "the man" but he tolerates it because he loves me.


I agree! Learning for me is an honor. So I truly appreciate you being able to share your expertise and experience. 

I know what you mean! There is always cute girls stuff! For boys it seems there is just too many patches, and just weird stuff on the clothes. :lol: I dress him like I'd dress a human boy. I have had many of the clothes custom made. For size reasons, and because it's hard to find things that I like. They don't like clothes much, so most of it just sits in their trunk. 

Haha, poor Kota! He wants to be like the show dogs Mama. They almost act like clothes make them less "Macho." :lol: Silly boys! I'd LOVE to see some pics of him in his attire.  

Something I notice with Chance, if I go on and on how "pretty" he is, he'll strut his stuff in his clothes. You can try that with Kota, which you probably do anyway. 

Chance is a DC as well. Here are some pics of him. Not quite as thick as Gia, but he is gorgeous! Of course I'm biased. :lol:

His Hawaiian shirt.









Taking a walk in his "stud" harness. 










His custom made Fireman outfit.










And Naked!! Woooohoooo! Close your eyes Ms. Lisa!










I call Lexie a Single coat short coat, she isn't quite as thick as Chance.


----------



## TLI

Daisydoo said:


> OH Gia you are a little furry madam.. Ha ha ha omg i did more than humilate Daisy then as i posted a whole host of naked photos!!!!
> 
> Chance is my favourite.... and i'm not ashamed to admit it at all!! Chance we lub you over here coz you're a little Grandadchi for Daisy!!!!
> xxx


Shame on you too Mama! These naked babies are everywhere! :lol:

Granddad Chi sends his love to you and Daisy. :daisy: Sloppy wet puppy kisses for Daisy.


----------



## sakyurek

awww I love them what a nice family you have!


----------



## KittyD

ilovemychiCAMI said:


> where did you get this harness its adorable i love it!! Cami wants one


Oh love it! I am going to be making a few purchases at that site!


----------



## huskyluv

Lets see, all three (well, technically four if you include my husky in the first pic) of these guys are double coated. The blue tri is my double coated SC girl. The fawn girl is also a double coated SC and the chocolate & white boy is a double coated LC, both belong to my mother in law.









Another pic of the three double coated chis together...









Here's a nice pic showing how thick my double coated SC Faith is.









This one also illustrates how thick Faith's coat is because you can see how her harness kind of "disappears" in her fur!









A little off, but how's this for double coated?  Sorry, I couldn't help but bring my sibe into it. lol


----------



## TLI

sakyurek said:


> awww I love them what a nice family you have!


Thank you!! 



KittyD said:


> Oh love it! I am going to be making a few purchases at that site!


You'll love her stuff!!


Val, gorgeous family, and gorgeous coats!!!


----------



## unchienne

Love Gia's coat. So thick and plush. 

Tilly and Boo have skintight and sparse fur (actually bald or balding in some areas like the throat). Pearl has lush fur. Very thick and soft, but not long enough to wave...though definitely enough of it to shed everywhere. Since summer hit, I've been using the Pledge Pet Hair Remover on my sheets every morning when I wake up b/c there's a fur "chalk-line" figure of a chi where Miss Pearl slept. 

How about you? How do you fight the fur, so to speak? Any recommendations for a particular brush or product? Personally, I am loving the Pledge Remover. Gets almost every hair. Only problem is that the material has to be flat and smooth. Not as good results over bumpy parts of furniture or grooves.


----------



## TLI

Thank you Sandy! 

Mine don't excessively shed, so just normal dusting. Lexie has allergies, so depending on the time of year, she'll shed more or less.


----------



## catz4m8z

Wow, there are some gorgeous dogs on here!
I hadnt heard about double coated Chi's before, very interesting!! Is that why some short coats have a 'frilly' looking tail? Heidi has a thin coat and her little tail is like a skinny twig compared to the DCs.
Not sure about Adam, he has a silky coat. Its wolf sable but the black sections on top are def longer then the underneath, its not really thick though.. Im quite confused now!!LOL


----------



## YoQuiero

Sugar has a thick coat like that! like she's got fur tuffs around her neck/chest area, and a nice furry tail just like Gia. You have such ADORABLE photos here! I love her!


----------



## TLI

YoQuiero said:


> Sugar has a thick coat like that! like she's got fur tuffs around her neck/chest area, and a nice furry tail just like Gia. You have such ADORABLE photos here! I love her!


Thank you!!  I just love their furry tails. :lol:


I'll let Lisa answer any questions. She can answer them better than I can.


----------

